# The British Monarchy



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 20, 2017)

I have to wonder how many years ago Charles started fantasizing about going all Game of Thrones on Mom.

Queen will not stand aside to let Charles take her duties | Daily Mail Online

*To add -*

While I can not prevent the inevitable, the purpose of my post is not to fill it with memes and negative comments about the Royal Family. Some of the members on the site are  from the part of the world and likely have some strong opinions on the topic.  I'm curious to hear them. 

Thanks.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 20, 2017)

I don't think he cares all that much for the role of King. He'd be much happier pottering about in the garden and pushing his environmental causes. 

Her Majesty will not step aside because of Charles- she won't because of an unwavering dedication to her people.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 20, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> Her Majesty will not step aside because of Charles- she won't because of an unwavering dedication to her people.



I read "somewhere" that she is holding fast because she does not want to see Charles in Charge and is instead wanting to bypass him and go directly to William.  

Thoughts?


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 20, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I read "somewhere" that she is holding fast because she does not want to see Charles in Charge and is instead wanting to bypass him and go directly to William.
> 
> Thoughts?



Doubtful IMO. She is a traditionalist- everything must be done in the "proper" way with regards to convention. I think if that were the case it would have been announced or decided already considering her advanced age. 

I think the extent of any kind of reforms were the ones, I forget the proper name for it, where it goes go next born rather than next born male.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 20, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> Doubtful IMO. She is a traditionalist- everything must be done in the "proper" way with regards to convention. I think if that were the case it would have been announced or decided already considering her advanced age.
> 
> I think the extent of any kind of reforms were the ones, I forget the proper name for it, where it goes go next born rather than next born male.



Yes the act to allow next born female to accend. The Royal Equality Act or officially the Succession to the Crown Act of 2013.

Her Majesty will be there until she does.  If Charles is still alive, I think many would hope he abdicates the Crown but Camilla is a power hungry hag and I'm sure would push him to stay.  

But there is large support for another amendment to the Succession Act to allow Prince William to take over.  I think as Prince Charles gets older and now that Prince William is officially taking over many of Prince Philip's official duties; the support for Prince William will gain popularity.

Another wrench is a very large anti-monarchist movement in the UK and some of the Commonwealth; especially among those that support Globalism.


----------



## trin (Aug 20, 2017)

Hadn't it already been decided that Prince Charles is ineligible due to his divorce?


----------



## Gunz (Aug 20, 2017)

I read the tabloid headlines in the supermarket checkout so that makes me pretty much an expert on the Royal family. And according to the tabloids, Her Majesty will bypass Charles for William. Camilla is an Evil-Doer, according to my "sources" and will never become Queen Wife or whatever the hell it's called...because the commoners will revolt.


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 20, 2017)

I think the term is Queen Consort.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 20, 2017)

Charles only spent 12 days with Diana before asking her to marry him. He's also rumored to have cried the night before the wedding because he was also in love with Camilla. Perhaps this type of mentality, plus thousands of other such interactions us commoners aren't privy to, is why she wants the line to skip him.


----------



## digrar (Aug 22, 2017)

I think Charles has known for a long time that the only way he gets the job before taking it on as an old man, is if something unfortunate happened to his mother. He's 68 now, so that ship has sailed. 

If he gets the nod at all, I doubt he holds it long before passing it to William, who I'm pretty sure will be King before he turns 50.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 22, 2017)

I say we encourage the common folks to dump tea into the Thames and just be done with it....


----------



## AWP (Aug 22, 2017)

The monarchy hasn't held my interest since 1775....until Harry came out of the closet as a bad ass AND started banging Meghan Markle. Apache pilot, JTAC, balls deep in her....That dude is winning at life.


----------



## CQB (Aug 24, 2017)

George V was an old man when he ascended the Throne and Charles will be no different. There is a clear line of succession, but as a matter of interest I read somewhere that Prince Phillip considers Anne the better choice.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 25, 2017)

Isn't the Monarchy pretty much ceremonial at this point, with the parliament and whatnot? I thought it was more of a go shake hands, make speeches and be handed flowers type gig.

Harry would be a cool as shit King. About like that bad mother fucker the King of Jordan, dropping bombs on ISIS and shit. I'd drink a beer with either one of those fuckers. Probably even let them come on over here and do some Texan shit...but they would totally have to rock a Burger King crown. Only kings we got are rocking their queen of the double wide, in these parts. Speaking of which, them fuckers better seek some cover under the local overpass....shit is about to get wet.


----------



## digrar (Aug 25, 2017)

We only have to go back to 1975 where our Governor General (The Queen's representitve in Australia) shit canned the government of the day and set a new tempory government in power with an election soon after.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 25, 2017)

I don't think Charles takes the reigns, looks older than his mum.  

William it would seem.  The Way Lizzy is kicking she's got another 10 strong years.


----------



## CQB (Aug 29, 2017)

digrar said:


> We only have to go back to 1975 where our Governor General (The Queen's representitve in Australia) shit canned the government of the day and set a new tempory government in power with an election soon after.


It certainly had an effect in the army. I can't speak for the other two services, but where I was there was a portrait of Sir John in the officers mess. I also hear tales of officers at Duntroon no less, refusing to stand for a toast. I don't think we'll see the likes of those times again, at least with the current crop of miscreants in Canberra. If they had a fist full of fivers they couldn't get a fuck in a brothel, let alone block supply or dismiss a prime minister...no wait!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 29, 2017)

.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 29, 2017)

If he were to step aside it would be likely be 6 months to a year after Her Majesty's death in order to not overshadow the celebration of her life.


----------



## CQB (Aug 29, 2017)

There would be a period of mourning but I'm not convinced it would be that long.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 29, 2017)

He's had plenty of opportunity to take a bigger role in the Crown's day to day work but has instead focused on his personal charities.  Some of which are really good and do awesome work.  If he kept the Crown with Camilla at his side, it would be the beginning of the end for the Monarchy.  Camilla is hated and there's already a big movement among the Commonwealth the dismantle the Monarchy already; she would just add fuel.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 29, 2017)

CQB said:


> There would be a period of mourning but I'm not convinced it would be that long.



I suppose I'm being quite liberal with that timeframe! I think it would be at least a couple of months though.


----------



## Frank S. (Aug 29, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> I don't think Charles takes the reigns, looks older than his mum.



I think I know what you mean, but what matters is whatsinfuckingside him.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 29, 2017)

[Q


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 29, 2017)

I could just see it now, queue Charles ready to take the throne and planning with his allies, he tries to come out of his suite and all the doors are locked.  Flips on the television and William is being crowned.  Made for TV movie, or Syriana without the random American missile.


----------



## digrar (Aug 29, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> While this could happen, the reality is that he should step aside right up front. Once The Queen's successor takes the throne, for starters, all the currency will have to be reprinted/restruck with Charles as King. Stepping down after a short time would be very awkward, and might even threaten the very being of the Monarchy itself. What ever happens after the Queen leaves power has already been talked about within The Palace. That it is being kept quiet is what The Monarchy always has done.



We're still running coins with a 40 year old Queen on the back. I'm not entirely sure there will be a rush to fully convert the whole float to Chuck or Billy.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 29, 2017)

The money is the least of anyone's concerns. That'll be legal tender for decades after her death. Reprinting and recasting that amount of cash would make the Pound drop heaaaaaappps.


----------



## CQB (Aug 30, 2017)

Once Charles gets the job, apparently he wants to be a George, to wit, King George VII (?) as the King Charles's have had a chequered history. (Mind you George III was a worry).


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 30, 2017)

CQB said:


> Once Charles gets the job, apparently he wants to be a George, to wit, King George VII (?) as the King Charles's have had a chequered history. (Mind you George III was a worry).



So I had to see who these people were on Wikipedia....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 30, 2017)

[QU


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 30, 2017)

On a slightly related note, I remember when the Russians changed from one rouble to another and...only gave 3 days to do it 0_o. Chaos everywhere, people missing out on changing their life savings since it had to be in cash (IIRC) and not just sitting in a bank account. Post Soviet madness.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 30, 2017)

Charlie's been waiting his whole life to be King. Why should he give up a lifetime of preparation and anticipation to give it up? It's _good_ to be the King.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 30, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Charlie's been waiting his whole life to be King. Why *would* he give up a lifetime of preparation and anticipation to give it up? It's _good_ to be the King.



FIFY


----------



## Dame (Aug 30, 2017)

CQB said:


> Once Charles gets the job, apparently he wants to be a George, to wit, King George VII (?) as the King Charles's have had a chequered history. (Mind you George III was a worry).


Isn't it his turn to be an Edward though?


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 30, 2017)

Let's not bring Twilight into this.


----------



## AWP (Aug 30, 2017)

Charles is next to run The House of Saxe-Coburg and Gotha.

Sing it with me now:

New boy in the neighborhood 
 Lives downstairs and it's understood. 
 He's there just to take good care of me, 
 Like he's one of the family.

 Charles in Charge 
 Of our days and our nights 
 Charles in Charge 
 Of our wrongs and our rights

 And I sing, I want, 
 I want Charles in Charge of me.

 Charles in Charge 
 Of our days and our nights 
 Charles in Charge 
 Of our wrongs and our rights

 And I sing, I want, 
 I want Charles in Charge of me.


----------

